# Staff Cleanup



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2013)

Yo all.  We've made Miranda, Grawr, and Nigel Sages due to their inactivity.  Thanks to all their work over the years!  And if they are active again they can always become mods again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2013)

But... Grawr was best inactive mod. :<


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2013)

Nigel </3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> But... Grawr was best inactive mod. :<


Especially when Grawr would show up! 

EDIT: Hey it says Grawr is still a mod.


----------



## Kip (Apr 14, 2013)

Miranda still came here from time to time, didn't she?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2013)

Kip said:


> Miranda still came here from time to time, didn't she?


Yes they all come here from time to time, but not enough to mod anything.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 15, 2013)

What do sages get? haha


----------



## Kip (Apr 15, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Yes they all come here from time to time, but not enough to mod anything.


ahh i understand :x




Nigel said:


> What do sages get? haha



Nature chakura & Frog powers


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> What do sages get? haha



nothing
:'(


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> What do sages get? haha



They get a pretty sweet title.

I wish I was a sage..


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I never knew them but I'll give thanks anyway!


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 15, 2013)

It seems like a fair deal. I mean, they can happily have their staff back if they choose to return. Thanks for the time over the years.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 3327



Not that kind of Sage, Lovemcqueen. :3

Anyway, thank you for you service Sages, enjoy retirement.


----------



## Joey (Apr 15, 2013)

Are you going to be getting more mods now?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2013)

Nigel said:


> What do sages get? haha



Sages get to be the best color of them all: Green!


----------



## Kip (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone can have the title of sage but only sages can get a green title


----------



## Keenan (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 15, 2013)

In my opinion we need another mod or admin to help with all of the sites incoming users and updates.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2013)

Trundle said:


> In my opinion we need another mod or admin to help with all of the sites incoming users and updates.



preach


----------



## Trundle (Apr 15, 2013)

SockHead said:


> preach



And we need FIRE of creation and moderation to fall upon this sacred tree, for it is written!


----------



## Princess (Apr 15, 2013)

GOOD.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to be a mod so I can quit and become a sage


----------



## Solar (Apr 15, 2013)

My dream is to be a mod O.O


----------



## Elijo (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to be mod too!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> I want to be a mod so I can quit and become a sage



there are no perks to being a mod


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2013)

It's been a looooong time since we had a single admin only.


----------



## Kip (Apr 16, 2013)

Am i the only one that doesn't wanna be an mod?? I figured a lot of people wouldn't want to mods, i guess that's just my brain telling me its rotting.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 16, 2013)

Kip said:


> Am i the only one that doesn't wanna be an mod?? I figured a lot of people wouldn't want to mods, i guess that's just my brain telling me its rotting.



Most people just want the popularity/ recognition of being a mod without thinking about the work.


----------



## Mary (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't want to be a mod. I think I'd just get fussed at more, that's all.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 16, 2013)

Kyle said:


> It's been a looooong time since we had a single admin only.



We're back to two now though, Justin is an admin now.


----------



## Kip (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoa!! Grats to Justin!


----------



## Keenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray for Jubsy!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2013)

I think this is an accurate representation of what's going on in Justin's head right now.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I think this is an accurate representation of what's going on in Justin's head right now.



Permabanned.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 18, 2013)

Aww well done Justin! ^.^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2013)

Justin said:


> Permabanned.


But... but.. I'm the Anakin to your Palpatine! Train me in the ways of the Dark Side!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

I think it's awesome seeing Justin an Admin. xD I mean, he's got that awesome New Leaf information blog running. And that's the reason I even found this site!

You guys wouldn't have me around were it not for that blog.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I barely avoided the chopping block lol
I guess I still help occasionally lol


----------



## Mary (Apr 19, 2013)

Now, what about restocking the shop, hey?


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

Sporge27 said:


> I think I barely avoided the chopping block lol
> I guess I still help occasionally lol



no please leave so i can be mod

thanks babe xx


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

Sporge27 said:


> I think I barely avoided the chopping block lol
> I guess I still help occasionally lol



Congrats I guess XD


----------

